# It's Been 3 Months, And We're Talking Puppies......



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it's been 3 months since we lost Chelsy, and today for the first time we started talking puppies. My husband actually emailed two Havanese breeders without telling me and asked about getting on waiting lists. (He's so sweet!). 

One won't have any for at least a year, and the other one we haven't heard from yet. But, it's a start and who knows.... I'm still doing more research. His only rule is that we have to really research the breeder and get a super healthy puppy. He wants the next pup to last as long as Chelsy did. We had such bad luck with our two show quality chows. 

The one I"m waiting to hear from has done Penn Hip, Baer, and Cerf tests on the mothers and they are from Hungarian and Cuban bloodlines. 

So, hopefully I will know something soon. If anyone knows of some more Havanese breeders that are topnotch, send their names my way. I'm stoked now and Rocky wants a new little friend! Plus I graduate in May and need a present. :becky:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

three months is enough time.....you're not replacing chelsea...you are honouring her..

now. havanese? that's on my short list should i ever get another dog when malia, g'd forbid, crosses over.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear it. Taking the time to grieve is so important, but like Re says we are honoring the memory of a beloved dog when we start thinking that our household has a hole in it.

I have to admit, I had no idea what a Havenese is. So I looked it up. Very adorable 










And it's incredible that you are also getting ready to graduate. All that work is about to pay off!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's a picture of an adult one.

View attachment 6356


They are about half the size of a Lhasa (10 pounds) and a LOT less ornery! My husband wants a sweet dog this time :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there is going to be a lowchen on the dog show. check it out.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your potential and imminent addition to your family! I'm so happy for you guys. Keep us all posted!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I heard back from the breeder and they are expecting a litter in May so they put me on their waiting list. Now it just depends on how many pups they get. Usually there are only a max of 3 per litter. The sire got his championship in 2010 and has his canine good citizenship and is a certified therapy dog. The mother got her championship in 2010 and has her BAER, CERF and Penn Hip tests all done and on file for me to see. I'll have to check on everything else. I'll keep everyone up to date on how it goes!

Guess I just have to make sure I actually graduate now.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Congrats and GOOD LUCK!!!

Like someone before me said, you arent replacing Chelsy, you are honoring her!!:hug:

(I would say "That is what she would want." But you and I both know, after being the keepers of Lhasas, that that would be a Lie....they are selfish little buggers who only want 1 thing...to be #1 ALWAYS....so I will just leave it at that!!LOL)

Keep us updated!!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> there is going to be a lowchen on the dog show. check it out.


I have looked at those dogs but I've gotta ask, what is the point of that haircut? It would really be a nice looking dog if you let it's hair grow naturally!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> I have looked at those dogs but I've gotta ask, what is the point of that haircut? It would really be a nice looking dog if you let it's hair grow naturally!


the dogs that show might have that hair cut, but for people who just own and love, a puppy cut would do....just like a havanese, shih tzu, lhasa.

what struck me is there are very few breeders and they are a fairly healthy dog without much in the way of predispositions.

and the lowchen came in third


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My friend has a havenese breed and she loves her! She always has her in the Xmas photos and she is adorable! I should ask her who her breeder was, but then she's here in Illinois so that wouldn't help you out! But she is thrilled with her dog! Good Luck to you!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just found a breeder who follows the Havana Silk Dog genetic and health standards and feeds raw and raises the puppies holistically! It pays to keep researching!!!


----------

